# updated info on the adblocker i use...



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Some weeks ago I posted about an ad-blocker my son installed on my desktop.

I wanted to share the info with others because of how highly effective it is, but at the time I didn't have clear info on how to do it. I hope this update will be of help to someone who wants a more effective way to block those intrusive ads and animations. 

It is: Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.0.2.1012

This version is free but there is also a for-pay version. Just be sure to read the instructions for the free version if you're interested. 

I have it installed on my new laptop and am very satisfied with the results.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

malwarebytes free version is not an ad blocker.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. It helps prevent malware and spyware from getting onto your computer. Not the same as an ad blocker. 

I've been using Malwarebytes for quite a few years to clean up infected computers... It's what I did for a living... 

If you want to block ads, you need to get a program like AdBlock Plus.. 

Before, you were listing a HOSTS file that you seemed to be using. That's a very complicated way to do it, as you need to update that list oten, and it's not something you can easily do on your own.. Also, the longer a HOSTS file is, the slower a machine can get... 

AdBlocker Plus updates lists often, and you can update it as needed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

I have two free adblockers installed . I have used adblock + for a long time & was pleased with it but noticed some time ago it was letting some ads through . I then installed adfender & am clean again . I haven't tried adfender by itself so don't know if it would do the job by itself or not .


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"Before, you were listing a HOSTS file that you seemed to be using. That's a very complicated way to do it, as you need to update that list oten, and it's not something you can easily do on your own.. Also, the longer a HOSTS file is, the slower a machine can get... "

Using a tweaked hosts file has other advantages. It works across ALL applications, not just the browser, and the ones available also remove known malware sites. That means if you download a program and it has a backdoor or the download site also installs idiotware that is dodgy, you have a much better chance of it not being able to phone home and create massive problems.

http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.htm

In no way is tweaking a hosts file "abusing" it, any more than using a screwdriver to drive screws is abusing it, or not answering calls from telemarketers "abusing" your phone.


----------

